# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Grupi C: Hollanda, Italia, kalojnë në çerekfinale.

## Davius

*Grupi C:* 

*Hollanda, Italia, Romania, Franca.*

----------


## Davius

GRUPI C.

Qershor 9: Romania-France (17.00, Zurich)
Qershor 9: Holland-Italy (19.45, Berne)
Qershor 13: Italy-Romania (17.00, Zurich)
Qershor 13: Holland-France (19.45, Berne)
Qershor 21: Holland-Romania (19.45, Berne)
Qershor 21: France-Italy (19.45, Zurich)

----------


## SaS

cfare grupi qenka o zot i modh !!! nejse forca italia !!! italia edhe franca mendoj se do dalin !!!  :i ngrysur:  shume grup i forte !!!

----------


## Qendi

Me Sa Pash Ky Ishte Grupi Me I Forte .
Franca - Finalistja E Boterorit 2006.
Italia - Kampionja E Botes.
Holanda - Ekip Shume I Madh Me Lojtar Shum Te Mir.
Rumania - Ekipi Me I Pafat.

Ndoshta Pak Palidhje Pasi Qe Njera Nga 3 Keto Kombetare Shume Te Forta Duhet Te Eliminohet Por Sido Çofte I Uroj Seksese Italise , Frances , Holandes , Rumanis.

----------


## jack_sparow

Grupi me i forte.
Mendoj se do dalin Italia dhe Franca

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Para HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAA :djall i fshehur:         ta mbani ca ka per ti ber hollanda.Per mendimin tim kualifikohet hollanda dhe italia kurse franca dhe rumania vai via te shpia casa jote.NNNNNNNEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHEEEEEEERRRRR  LLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAANNNNNNDDDDDDDDDD$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
HOLLAND PAC FAT...

----------


## RaPSouL

_Edhe pse grup teper i veshtire , mirepo une kam 2 favorit ketu dhe ato jane Italia e para dhe Franca ne vendin e dyte._

----------


## goldian

hollande dhe france

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

Hollanda dhe Franca mendoj sepse Italia nuk është e mir ne kampionat evropian

----------


## KUSi

grupi me i rende eshte ku mund te ket befasira te medha , sipas meje ITALIA dhe Franca

----------


## Qendi

> Para HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAA        ta mbani ca ka per ti ber hollanda.Per mendimin tim kualifikohet hollanda dhe italia kurse franca dhe rumania vai via te shpia casa jote.NNNNNNNEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHEEEEEEERRRRR  LLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAANNNNNNDDDDDDDDDD$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> HOLLAND PAC FAT...


Ngadal More Shkruaj Mire Jo Ashtu , Shprehe Mendimin Tend Si Duhet Te Lutem.
Mos Bon "Llaçkavina"

----------


## The.ReaL

*Franca dhe Holanda (Italy)*

----------


## qafezezi

Franca dhe Italia do eleminohen. Franca eshte dobet fare.

----------


## Gerrard

Pershendetje!!

Si tifoze i Hollandes qe jam them me supozime qe do e kalojme grupin.

Friken me shum ja kam Romuneve dhe Italioneve se te jet per Francezet se kam problem, se historikisht dru kan honger.

Po thuaje ndonjeher dhe historia te kthehet kundra.

Shpresoje qe te kalojne me te mirat.

----------


## km92

Franca dhe Hollanda..

----------


## ReaLFan

*Hollanda  dhe Franca*

----------


## el7

Te them te drejten sikur u qetesova me keto sportet se kur hyj te skeksjoni i emigracionit me hipin nervat me cka ju ndodh Shqiptareve, qe vuajne kaq shume.
Them se do kualifikohet Franca dhe si surprize e ketij europjani do jete Rumania.
Ma ka qefi te kualifikohet Hollanda po ska gje kete vit dhe Italia dobet eshte, te shohim.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*Hollanda & Franca.
Italia do zeri vendin e katert*

----------


## Davius

> *Hollanda & Franca.
> Italia do zeri vendin e katert*


Aman ende ti me retoriken tende ANTI-ITALI? Po njeriu nga pervoja ndryshon me, nuk rri ende me ashtu mendime. LOL. Sa e sa here ke thurur bejte kundra Italise ketu, sa qe .... hahahaha.

----------


## Lukather

Franca dhe Hollanda

----------

